
Moxtra acquires Twitter (2008) - captn3m0
https://www.crunchbase.com/acquisition/d26514e54ce4795a317348814e429127
======
zerognowl
Also not forgetting Twitter's history of selling user's data for hard cash:

[http://blog.datasift.com/2012/02/28/twitter-historic-
data/](http://blog.datasift.com/2012/02/28/twitter-historic-data/)

[http://www.acxiom.com/acxiom-data-matching-globally-
availabl...](http://www.acxiom.com/acxiom-data-matching-globally-available-
twitters-new-tailored-audiences-product/)

